# SeaCraft 20 Potter Hull



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Welcome. And what are you asking for? Also we would need a little more info about the boat now.


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

That’s a great 20’


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Ed C said:


> Hey folks, just purchased a 1973 SeaCraft 20 and looking to restore. Will need floors, closed transom and bracket. Thanks in advance


That was one of my 1st boat restore project. Look here on the "Bragging Spot" here on microskiff. You can also check out www.thehulltruth.com for more details on larger center consoles like that.


----------

